# Want To Sit Out On The front Porch ?



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Wait, what's he doing here..lol


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Very pretty!! I have not seen as many Indigo Buntings as I usually do by the time of year, they must all still be down south.

Annie


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it is beautiful! i've never heard of indigo buntings. so pretty. i saw a tiny yellow bird this morning. first time ever. i've seen them out at my country place but not the city. it was probably a finch. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

real nice...later we can build a fire and cook some and invite these women folks over from here and maybe one will snuggle up next to us...

nice........reallll nice...lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That last photo of the porch with the yellow chairs and the rocker - my kind of place.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Wait, what's he doing here..lol


Who ever HE is, he is good looking.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> real nice...later we can build a fire and cook some and invite these women folks over from here and maybe one will snuggle up next to us...
> 
> nice........reallll nice...lol


Guess it depends what you men plan on cooking!!! :thumb:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Who ever HE is, he is good looking.


lol That would be Ansle Hatfield played by Kevin Costner, he wont be here though he is a Democrat..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Guess it depends what you men plan on cooking!!! :thumb:


Whatever you want!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> real nice...later we can build a fire and cook some and invite these women folks over from here and maybe one will snuggle up next to us...
> 
> nice........reallll nice...lol


I'm there in my heart


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> lol That would be Ansle Hatfield played by Kevin Costner, he wont be here though he is a Democrat..lol


I wonder if I could turn him into a Republican?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> I wonder if I could turn him into a Republican?


Anything is worth a try..lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> I'm there in my heart


your heart is a wonderful thang


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> That last photo of the porch with the yellow chairs and the rocker - my kind of place.


Mine too..I don't have the house anymore or the Woman that went with it..:sing:
Dog Gone..I wish I would have thought to take those yellow chairs...people want a fortune for them now, I just want them to sit around the fire pit.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Guess it depends what you men plan on cooking!!! :thumb:


messy pork ribs for big folks....burgers for the kids....along with smoked baked beans,taters,maters and such.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Is that your cabin Wolf? It's real sweet, but I'm a sucker for a log cabin.

Nice flora and fauna too.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Is that your cabin Wolf? It's real sweet, but I'm a sucker for a log cabin.
> 
> Nice flora and fauna too.


It was for 5 years.....the flowers are Spiderwort, Day Lilly (I think) and of course the yellow Rose of Texas Cactus. Other than the Lilly..I found and transplanted them from the side of the roads. I didn't think they made it when I transplanted them last year, but to my surprise they made it.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh yes, please! How lovely it is there.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you build it yourself Wolf? or was it a kit.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful pics!! Thank WWS. I love the little blue bird.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

No it was a kit house


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> your heart is a wonderful thang


I'll bust this one out just for you 

[YOUTUBE]EmH4YlNdWAg&[/YOUTUBE]

(then I'll do it again for Wolf ha!)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> lol That would be Ansle Hatfield played by Kevin Costner, he wont be here though he is a Democrat..lol


Now THAT was funny!!!!!!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!:thumb:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This one is of the Chicken House I built, the back side was an add on for the Goats.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice! What kid of chickens did you have?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Buff Orphingtons and Dominikers and then mixtures of both. And also a few Amaricana's.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you should post pictures of your goats but don't say anything about how you treated them...some folks here can be real touchy about stuff like that!!! hahahaha


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol, OK I won't then...I only have Pic's of the little ones after they were born.










Forgot about this one..she is the Momma


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> I think you should post pictures of your goats but don't say anything about how you treated them...some folks here can be real touchy about stuff like that!!! hahahaha



*leaving thread*


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> *leaving thread*


LOL, I never mistreated them, but they are Fainting Goats and there were times I couldn't resist.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> *leaving thread*


Hahahaha! No, he didn't tell me he was mean...he just had a little fun at their expense! I was just teasing!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Hahahaha! No, he didn't tell me he was mean...he just had a little fun at their expense! I was just teasing!


GREAT! now I'm gonna have every Animal Rights group after me..lol


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


>



very nice front porch ...even if it was photobucket , LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Testicles Fairs and now this! I'm on speed dial to PETA.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Calhoon said:


> very nice front porch ...even if it was photobucket , LOL


Whats wrong with photobucket? Is there another one that is better?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Whats wrong with photobucket? Is there another one that is better?


i like photobucket too


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

well , do ya have to have a special invite to post here ? 

I just discovered it , and thought I'd reply. 

I'm an escapee / refugee from Political Forum , a newbie here . 

anyway , nice porch , do y'all tell jokes here ?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Jokes are taboo here. We're very serious folk.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't worry, if you get out of line someone will send you a polite PM.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Where IS Fowler?..lol


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Whats wrong with photobucket? Is there another one that is better?





elkhound said:


> i like photobucket too



:smack well , maybe , maybe not . SmileyVault.com .









I like the 'bucket' myself , always helps to have extra graphics to choose from :thumb:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmm...pink chairs. Now that is an idea.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Calhoon said:


> :smack well , maybe , maybe not . SmileyVault.com .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, those are all taken by me other than the Costner one..kind of brash for you to infer otherwise.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

vicker said:


> Jokes are taboo here. We're very serious folk.


Hah , LOL ,












vicker said:


> Don't worry, if you get out of line someone will send you a polite PM.


 I hope so , I'd not want to start off on the wrong foot . 




WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Where IS Fowler?..lol


Who is Fowler ?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Calhoon said:


> well , do ya have to have a special invite to post here ?
> 
> I just discovered it , and thought I'd reply.
> 
> ...


Welcome! No invite needed and a good sense of humor will do you well here!:thumb:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shhh. She'll hear you and show up, then we'll all get scolded tomorrow.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler seems to have gone missing...I hope she didn't leave the house without her helmet and hit her head on something!

PS Fowler is one of our favorite ladies here...but don't let her entice you with a white napkin!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Calhoon said:


> I hope so , I'd not want to start off on the wrong foot .


You kind of blew that one


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's ok, as long as you don't inhale.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And keep your hands off her bacon!


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> No, those are all taken by me other than the Costner one..kind of brash for you to infer otherwise.



What do you mean by brash ? 

I wish I had a porch nice as yours , the only thing I ask is that your porch or the porch you want someday ? 

My experiences with photo-bucket leads me to believe that the jpegs offered are www ... not personal photos . , but I'm not certain sure . 

It don't matter anyway , as I'm on the wrong thread . . . 

LOL , I'm a married man of 31 years :hammer:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You kind of blew that one


Well, maybe we should send Fowler over with that napkin???:runforhills:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Calhoon said:


> What do you mean by brash ?


I wouldn't accuse someone I didn't know of using someone elses photo's.



Calhoon said:


> the only thing I ask is that your porch or the porch you want someday ?


The log home was mine, the bird and flower pic's are of where I live now


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, maybe we should send Fowler over with that napkin???:runforhills:


Lol..yes


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

shanzone2001 said:


> Welcome! No invite needed and a good sense of humor will do you well here!:thumb:





WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You kind of blew that one



My bad .... can I fix you a good supper ? all for you , spared no expense.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

That looks good..thanks


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Good food goes a long way here! Looks delicious!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Alcohol goes farther. 

So I've heard.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Alcohol goes farther.
> 
> So I've heard.


If he had offered both he would be forgiven for sure!:buds:

But how are we to be sure he didn't just find that picture on Photobucket????


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> I think you should post pictures of your goats but don't say anything about how you treated them...some folks here can be real touchy about stuff like that!!! hahahaha


Were they treated with salt, pepper and some slow heat and smoke? I've only et one that was done such, but it was some good grazing!

In my younger days, my dad had a couple of milk goats. There was a penitente chuch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penitentes_(New_Mexico)up the canyon from us, and around Easter time there was always a market for the kids.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> If he had offered both he would be forgiven for sure!:buds:
> 
> But how are we to be sure he didn't just find that picture on Photobucket????


It's a shame Fowler wasn't here..she would have been all over that one..lol


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I wouldn't accuse someone I didn't know of using someone elses photo's.
> 
> 
> The log home was mine, the bird and flower pic's are of where I live now



That's why I asked , I've not ever used photo-bucket before , they've changed , they used to offer only smileys . 

maybe I'm misunderstanding you here , and I prolly am , but I lost my home / porch last year , lost $200 K cash money paid since 1994 , for 15 year , job gone to China . so it's a sore spot with me . . 

I hope you understand . 

I won't be responding any more to this thread , replied to it by accident , actually , so if anyone has a gripe , please send me a PM . 

and that's all I'm gonna say , may have said too much already  :runforhills:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm liking that porch!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Down the road are you going to build another one, Wolf?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> Down the road are you going to build another one, Wolf?


Probably not


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Probably not


 
*You should fix that porch up with flowers & plants & sunshine & happiness. *

Yeah , I lost a house , along with a lot of other people last few years , but I started over at 57 , didn't have any choice . In recent months , I have retired .

But my kids all graduated college and are on their own , with good jobs .

As far as happiness goes , they'll have to walk their own path . A Dad can only do so much . 

I do not know your personal circumstances , nor you mine . . 

it seems as though you have taken offense , that was never my intention.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Now that I understand, I have to let you in on to what my friends here already know.
I have now had a sex change operation and am now a Man that is interested in women only, but that doesn't make me a Lesbian in any way, not that there would be anything wrong with that..lol


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Lol, OK I won't then...I only have Pic's of the little ones after they were born.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are them dwarfs?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

No, they are Fainting Goats..they don't get too big


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh no...here we go... *covers sensitive PETA ears*


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]we9_CdNPuJg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Setting listening to one of the best concerts i have ever heard

[YOUTUBE]idWHxmFITws&feature=BFa&list=FLrV8r6T0s58Y3d7klp7iF6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I LOVE setting out on the porch! My patio is half covered with a sheet metal roof, and I enjoy the sound of rain on a tin roof.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Those are some pretty cute little goats you have there.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

The goats are funny! My dog falls over sometimes. If I scratch her ears when she's on the bed she gets so relaxed she'll fall over against me.


Love my porch. I like sitting out there when its raining or snowing, or the moon is out.










Took this off my porch,


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Very Cool !


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

How in the ---- do you ever milk them goats?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

NewGround said:


> How in the ---- do you ever milk them goats?


Put them up on a ATV Ramp..lol...no
That Breed isn't really for milking..they were pretty much pets and didn't have to earn their keep..wasn't my idea to get them.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

One of the views off my porch. Today, the wind is strong and the sound of the rustling of leaves from the surrounding trees makes my world so calm and peaceful. Life is good.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Malamute said:


>


Nice porch and I love the white lights. I keep white lights on my deck all year. I wonder if white lights make me a ******* or is that just Christmas lights? Hmmm.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I love my lights! I use them for porch lights year round. 


I prefer the term hillbilly to *******.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't have a porch, but I have decks...do they count?

Here is my upstairs deck at night.









These are pictures of my upstairs deck during the day.








Whoops, sorry about my finger!












And this is looking out my bedroom onto the downstairs deck during the rain....ahhhhh!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I have now had a sex change operation and am now a Man that is interested in women only, but that doesn't make me a Lesbian in any way, not that there would be anything wrong with that..lol


Oh, My! I am going to pretend I don't know that!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh, My! I am going to pretend I don't know that!!!


Oh sure DENY it. Especially when it was your idea in the first place

And it's me left holding the BAG..lol


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Now that I understand, I have to let you in on to what my friends here already know.
> I have now had a sex change operation and am now a Man that is interested in women only, but that doesn't make me a Lesbian in any way, not that there would be anything wrong with that..lol


Since we're into confessions.... I'm a man, and have always been a man. BUT... I do have some lesbian leanings. Sometimes my tongue gets so stiff, I can hardly tawk!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Calhoon said:


> Hah , LOL ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You rang?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> You rang?


Our Perimeter was Infiltrated by a Hostile Intruder and you were on R&R.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

littlejoe said:


> Since we're into confessions....


Mine was drug Induced, along with sleep deprivation...lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Now that I understand, I have to let you in on to what my friends here already know.
> I have now had a sex change operation and am now a Man that is interested in women only, but that doesn't make me a Lesbian in any way, not that there would be anything wrong with that..lol


I am baffled...he thought YOU were a woman? Weird. 

For the record, Wolf is NOT a woman!!! :bowtie:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am baffled...he thought YOU were a woman? Weird.
> 
> For the record, Wolf is NOT a woman!!! :bowtie:


Yes, maybe I should "Man Up" on my posting a bit..talk more about scratchin and spittin and the like. Thanks for setting the record "STRAIGHT"..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

And to further the straight record keeping, no scratchin and spittin necessary...Wolf is all man.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

goodness gracious what in the world?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> goodness gracious what in the world?


A man posting here in ST thought Wolf was a woman. I had to defend his manhood!!!!!


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> And to further the straight record keeping, no scratchin and spittin necessary...Wolf is all man.


Hey, real men scratch and spit  Why you think we wear bib overalls?


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Now that I understand, I have to let you in on to what my friends here already know.
> I have now had a sex change operation and am now a Man that is interested in women only, but that doesn't make me a Lesbian in any way, not that there would be anything wrong with that..lol





nehimama said:


> I LOVE setting out on the porch! My patio is half covered with a sheet metal roof, and I enjoy the sound of rain on a tin roof.





shanzone2001 said:


> Oh, My! I am going to pretend I don't know that!!!





Fowler said:


> You rang?





WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Our Perimeter was Infiltrated by a Hostile Intruder and you were on R&R.


 
:umno: y'all go on ahead , have your fun at my expense . 

I have wide shoulders , take your best shot. 

Is this what I can expect from HT ?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

No, not everyone is a butthead here....just most of us!!! Once there is discussion of the white napkin the conversation looses all seriousness!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Ha..thin skinned people need not apply.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

So how is this front porch working for ya all again, LOL?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> No, not everyone is a butthead here....just most of us!!! Once there is discussion of the white napkin the conversation looses all seriousness!!!


There are a few Beavii here too, lets not leave them out...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Calhoon said:


> :umno: y'all go on ahead , have your fun at my expense .
> 
> I have wide shoulders , take your best shot.
> 
> Is this what I can expect from HT ?


Awwww, don't take it personally...just jump in and say what is on your mind. Some will like it, others won't. If I worried about what folks thought of me...well, I would be too upset to have fun!:happy2:


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

shanzone2001 said:


> No, not everyone is a butthead here....just most of us!!! Once there is discussion of the white napkin the conversation looses all seriousness!!!





WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Ha..thin skinned people need not apply.





shanzone2001 said:


> Awwww, don't take it personally...just jump in and say what is on your mind. Some will like it, others won't. If I worried about what folks thought of me...well, I would be too upset to have fun!:happy2:



:croc: try and see it my way , , I'm a newbie on a new Forum , don't know anyone yet , still in the newbie wading pool , so to speak. 

I make a remark about photobucket and get into a discussion about porches , and from there it transforms into a discussion of sex-change surgery . :lookout: .:fussin:

It just wasn't the sort of joke I was expecting , caught me completely by supprise . . . but it's ok , lol , I'm cool with it . . 

naw , I'm not thin-skinned at all , just getting the lay of things , that's all. 

I believe people will find me easy to get along with , I try and see both sides of an issue , but to be honest , I would run like hell to avoid any discussion of anything sexual , especially swapping plumbing .. . . :run:


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Calhoon said:


> but to be honest , I would run like hell to avoid any discussion of anything sexual , especially swapping plumbing .. . . :run:


You were doing fine right up until there...

Think of HT as a sort of family gathering. You have the sweet thangs and the grumpy old things and Cousin Mo who always runs right against the envelope. It's mostly taken with a pinch or ten of salt and in generally good humor. There's the occasional cat fight, a bit of pouting now and then, some good music, some not such good music, some deep philosophy, some genuine caring and some childish pranks. You enjoy what you want to, ignore the rest.

Mary


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the porch I have been sitting on every evening since Monday.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that reminds me of my grandfathers. we had some good times there. i must have missed something. i thought you were in the process of building your cabin. 

i want a front porch. i would like to build across the front of this but i have many plantings that would have to be dug. i do have a back deck but no roof. i could make that into a porch i guess. i would have to pull off the sides in order to see anything. never liked it really. feels too closed in but i had so many other things to do that were pressing. the only view i would have from there would be my garden.although right now it is beautiful! ~Georgia.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

CountryWannabe said:


> You were doing fine right up until there...
> 
> Think of HT as a sort of family gathering. You have the sweet thangs and the grumpy old things and Cousin Mo who always runs right against the envelope. It's mostly taken with a pinch or ten of salt and in generally good humor. There's the occasional cat fight, a bit of pouting now and then, some good music, some not such good music, some deep philosophy, some genuine caring and some childish pranks. You enjoy what you want to, ignore the rest.
> 
> Mary



well , Mary , I appreciate the reply , thanks ... :goodjob:

Like I said , I'm ok with it . just didn't expect it so soon ...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

JL, like what you did with that little shed you had delivered, I don't even recognize it now...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

NewGround said:


> JL, like what you did with that little shed you had delivered, I don't even recognize it now...


I do good work, but not that good! Lol

That is the cabin out here at the ranch West of Fort Worth my sister lives/works on, the cabin is just a perk. I moved away from MO on April 24 for reasons I would rather not discuss openly.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


>


 Cool Tonka truck.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Calhoon said:


> I would run like hell to avoid any discussion of anything sexual , especially swapping plumbing .. . . :run:


Well, when Wolf returns from his fishing trip I will talk to him and ask him to refrain from discussing his "parts" as well as maybe trying to be nice to you.

I am pretty sure he will ask what is in it for him if he does, and I am NOT that kind of girl....but considering the circumstances I might man up and take one for the team.

(And when I say "man up" I am not implying that I have or ever have had man parts....I am 100% woman and always have been)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Johnny = I don't know where you are or who's house, but I'll take one order of front porch, including the swing and rockers. that is a very good porch on the Angie meter.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, when Wolf returns from his fishing trip I will talk to him and ask him to refrain from discussing his "parts" as well as maybe trying to be nice to you.
> 
> I am pretty sure he will ask what is in it for him if he does, and I am NOT that kind of girl....but considering the circumstances I might man up and take one for the team.
> 
> (And when I say "man up" I am not implying that I have or ever have had man parts....I am 100% woman and always have been)


Uhhh, I'm pretty sure Wolf would want you to wo*man* up... 

All the surgeries are done, so "he's" good now...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a feeling you are correct, NG!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


>


That is the perfect front porch house, how bout I trade straight across, yours for mine?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

NewGround said:


> Uhhh, I'm pretty sure Wolf would want you to wo*man* up...


In the voice of Sam Elliott in Roadhouse...."exactly Right"


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Calhoon said:


> :croc: try and see it my way


No thanks, I'm behind on my Therapy Charges as it is.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> but considering the circumstances I might man up and take one for the team.
> 
> (And when I say "man up" I am not implying that I have or ever have had man parts....I am 100% woman and always have been)


 Go TEAM !..lol :bouncy:


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, when Wolf returns from his fishing trip I will talk to him and ask him to refrain from discussing his "parts" as well as maybe trying to be nice to you#
> 
> I am pretty sure he will ask what is in it for him if he does, and I am NOT that kind of girl####but considering the circumstances I might man up and take one for the team#
> 
> ...


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> No thanks, I'm behind on my Therapy Charges as it is.


here , maybe this will help . [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGRaQVO27rI]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (with Eric Clapton) (Live @ Wembley Arena, 1988) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

JohnnyLee said:


>


I fell in love with rock houses since I was a kid. This country is full of them, mostly from the homestead era. Most of them the walls are still standing, and they used mud for a binder. Some are only single room, but you see a few that had four or five rooms. Once in a while a large rock barn! A lot of these, the rock scavengers have picked up. A few years ago, rock demanded a high price, now not so much.

I've admired the work ethic that it took to gather and build these structures. One old man told me... "You need to gather 5 times as much as you think you need, and you'll need more". Homesteaders had no money, but they had lots of time.

I wanted a rock porch as well, so I started gathering rocks when I had time. several pickup loads and I thought "there might be enough for a start, and realized how shy I was". My porch or deck (whatever) is gonna have to be concrete or wood?

I do love that one, though!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Calhoon said:


> well now , I do appreciate the thought , but maybe you ought to let me speak for myself # that would be my recommendation
> 
> *You seem to be speaking for yourself just fine I would say*. :hysterical:
> 
> ...


*
I already posted this, but Wolf is not and never has been a woman. It was a joke....sheesh! Seriously, let it go!!!*


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just dont feed it folks!

i feel the same way about rock houses or rocks anyway. my husband and i were collecting them for many years. i'm now in the process of bringing some of them in to the city. yesterday i put a bunch all around my hydrangea tree. filled it with soil and planted flowers etc. looks 100 percent better. i plan to make a wall also across the front of the house. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You seem like a troll.


Classic singletree pickup line :hysterical:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> just dont feed it folks!


You are correct....it is just difficult to keep quiet when someone comes here and pokes and pokes at a friend...and you know that friend is trying really hard to bite their tongue!!!

Good advice, Georgia!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Classic singletree pickup line :hysterical:



I think doodle is trolling!!! :hysterical:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I think doodle is trolling!!! :hysterical:


Come on over to my cave baby.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Come on over to my cave baby.


Hmmm...that sounds more like the classic ST pick up line!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Calhoon said:


> shanzone2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, when Wolf returns from his fishing trip I will talk to him and ask him to refrain from discussing his "parts" as well as maybe trying to be nice to you#
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I love you, Fowler!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> *GO AWAY! And Leave Me Alone*


That's what they all say, when you know you want it....LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> That's what they all say, when you know you want it....LOL


I really wished I hadn't taken a drink of Tea before I read that..you aren't right!..rofl now I gotta clean the mess!


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Calhoon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh!!!! I get it now...you're the drunk fairy!!...That's why your posts make no sense.
> ...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Malamute said:


> Cool Tonka truck.



Now I know what to get you for Christmas. :bouncy:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Fairy well O' wayward son; There'll be peace when you are gone. Lay your fairy head to rest. Don't you cry no more. 

Carry on..We will always remember. Carry on of your trollish distemper........

Lalalala lala lala...hic...lala.... There can only be one drunken fairy around these here parts.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> There can only be one drunken fairy around these here parts.


Would that be Fowler? The poo throwing fairy???:hysterical:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Would that be Fowler? The poo throwing fairy???:hysterical:


She's my hero! I follow her with a cooler wherever she goes.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> She's my hero! I follow her with a cooler wherever she goes.


Well, all the girls are heading over to her new place to help her with her pity party...bring beer and jammies!!!:goodjob:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

I see a pattern, repeating. You can fool some of the people all the time, and all the people some of the time.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

zong said:


> I see a pattern, repeating. You can fool some of the people all the time, and all the people some of the time.


 Shingles ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL. Yeah, the kind that have been laying behind a shed for 25 years.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Folks, we all love to fun a bit.....

If it goes beyond teasing and you decide that you do not want to hear from a member of the peanut gallery, just hit "user CP" at the top left hnd corner of the page. At the left hand margin there will be a list of things: chose "edit ignore list" and put the name of the person you are tired of in it.

You will never see another of their posts unless you choose to.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh oh. Mom's home.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

We had some good get togethers too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

reading back over this thread there are so many people that I miss. ~Georgia


----------

